# Produktrückruf NEWMEN Evolution SL Felgen/LRS für Rennrad



## john081 (24. April 2018)

Da hier sicherlich auch der ein oder andere Rennrad fährt, hier nochmals der Hinweis auf die Rückrufaktion von NEWMEN, die ich gerade entdeckt habe. Bezieht sich ausschließlich auf Rennradfelgen/LRS:

=> http://www.newmen-components.de/de/490/service/produktrueckruf/

Ride on!


----------



## Cram82 (16. Juli 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis!
Dann werde ich das die Tage mal angehen. 

Gibt es denn eine Zeitspanne, bis man den LRS zurück hat? Im August steht nämlich eine Tour mit dem Crosser an. Da wäre es natürlich gut, den LRS wieder zu haben...

Die Dinger rollen an sich sehr gut und machen Spaß zu fahren! Von der Fahrperformance mein bisher bester LRS. Nur ein Speichenriss nach wenigen km passte da nicht ins Bild. Vielleicht hängt das ja mit der Rückrufaktion zusammen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

